# detailing news - turtle hybrid black



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Turtle Wax CERAMIC ACRYLIC BLACK WAX

Increases the depth of color, gloss and protection for black paint finishes

Formulated with black pigmented polish & carnauba wax-to immediately fill light imperfections, increase the depth of color and leave a rich black shine

Hydro-Glide slick polymers-make it easy to spray on and wipe off

Ceramic SiO2 & Acrylic polymers-delivers months of incredible water beading, protection against harsh contaminants and helps  to prevent permanent water stains



















Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Acrylic Black Collection

The only collection curated specifically for black paint.
Includes two all-new Hybrid Solution Ceramic Acrylic products - Black Polish & Black Wax
Ceramic SiO2 and Acrylic Polymers produce a durable protective layer that repels water, harsh chemicals and helps prevent permanent water stains for months


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Tempting


----------

